
Toxic metals found in e-cigarette liquids - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/10188.html
======
LeoSolaris
First generation e-cigs... Wow, how long were they holding on to those old
things? That's a bit like saying that someone discovered a new potential
security hole in the first gen iPhones.

Conversely, yes regulators should ban toxic metals from the heater coil, and
any other part of a device that puts a foreign substance into a human body.
After all, there is no more lead in drinking glasses.

------
sneak
Misleading headline; the article states that this is from the coils, not the
fluids.

